# 12 Pens for Christmas - A Grandfather's Heirloom



## Proud2Turn (Jan 13, 2017)

*12 Pens for Christmas*
A friend asked me to make some heirloom pens for his kids and grandkids, using a Bradford pear tree from his father's home.  He selected the Concava kit from PSI, in gold, chrome, & gun metal, for the 12 pens.  This was my first time turning bradford pear, and it turned nicely.  Was also my first time creating multiple blanks from a log, and had some challenges working that out because I sure didn't want to waste any of this special wood, and there wasn't any more of it.  The pens are finished with BLO and EEE.  Thought the variety from the tree was neat, and thought I'd share.


----------



## robersonjr (Jan 13, 2017)

Awesome pens, great selection. Your friend must be proud.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jan 13, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## magpens (Jan 13, 2017)

Nicely done !!!! . Those look amazing !!!!


----------



## OZturner (Jan 13, 2017)

Excellent Pens, Tim.
Spectacular, Significant Pear Blanks.
Love the Colour of the Finished Blanks, and the Characteristics of the Wood.
Excellent Fit and Glorious Finish.
These will be a Great Heirloom for the Recipients.
Congratulations, on your Craftsmanship.
Brian.


----------



## Proud2Turn (Jan 14, 2017)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the kind words.  I was really impressed with the Bradford pear, but it was also a love / hate relationship.  As I turned down into the wood, I would find knots and other features that showed no indication of being there from the outside.  Some of them, as you can see on the pens, were great.  Some were not because they left voids that could not be properly filled, and right as I was getting to the diameter of the pen .  On the bright side, I did get better at cutting replacement tubes to length.


----------

